#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Thai ID card & Yellow Book

## Perota

Just read about the matter in the other forum. It seems you don't need to be a permanent resident to get a Thai ID card and a yellow book.

But are they really useful ? Your experience will be very much appreciated


Links : 
https://teakdoor.com/doing-things-le...ow-book-4.html
How to get a Yellow House Book | Tony in Thailand

----------


## hml367

> Just read about the matter in the other forum. It seems you don't need to be a permanent resident to get a Thai ID card and a yellow book.
> 
> But are they really useful ? Your experience will be very much appreciated
> 
> 
> Links : 
> https://teakdoor.com/doing-things-le...ow-book-4.html
> How to get a Yellow House Book | Tony in Thailand


I have used the yellow house registration at Immigration and to register the last automobile I paid for.

The pink ID, in my experience so far, has not done much except give my name and address in Thai script when someone asks.

A problem which may come up in the future is too many foreigners getting either one of these and moving too often without notifying the issuing offices as they are supposed to.

There was one person that posted on another forum that they got a Thai driving license because it had the cute panda picture on it, though they would never drive in Thailand - their words, not mine.

Another person wanted an ID card for a local operation apparently for no other reason than to be able to show it to people.

----------


## Luigi

Different offices has different rules.

Usually it isn't difficult, just have to get the docs together, bend over spread and you're done.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> But are they really useful ? Your experience will be very much appreciated


I have both, but have not had the need to use either one.
I keep the ID card on me as identification but have not been asked for ID in the year I have had it.
My company HR didn't believe me when I entered the ID number instead of passport number for social security.

I have had no need to use the yellow house book.

As the time trouble and cost involved in obtaining both was minimal I didn't see the harm in acquiring both.

----------


## CaptainNemo

They're a great gift for (half-Thai) kids (if you want them to get them out of the house at 18 ;p).

----------


## crackerjack101

We went to the Amphur a couple of years ago to inquire about the yellow book and just got blank stares from everyone in the office.

Now don't get me wrong they're really good people and have gone out of their way to help us out in the past and since but the fact remained that none of them had ever been asked about a yellow book before and they had no idea what we were on about.

It all got a bit embarrassing and we decided to change the subject to avoid further embarrassment.

Whilst I'd still like to get one I'm not about to create a fuss about it as I don't think it's worth it. 

The only real advantage is that it would save a trip up to Mae Sai to get the certificate of residency, but the trips a good excuse for shopping so we're not too bothered.

Maybe, when we get a new Mayor (who''ll probably be a relative) we'll give it another go, but there's certainly no rush.

----------


## Pragmatic

I got mine when it was part of the process to have one to get health care same as a Thai. Never used it since then. A waste of time and effort IMO if anyone wants one.
As for a  ID card my Thai driving licence is adequate.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> We went to the Amphur a couple of years ago to inquire about the yellow book and just got blank stares from everyone in the office.


That was the initial reaction on my first visit to the Amphur to enquire about one.

Months later when I felt I needed one for a specific purpose, I thought I would give it another try. I went armed with Thai documentation explaining what it was. I found that as soon as the question was asked everyone knew all about it and the thai documentation wasn't required. It was a very simple process




> Whilst I'd still like to get one I'm not about to create a fuss about it as I don't think it's worth it.


Agreed




> A waste of time and effort IMO if anyone wants one.
> As for a ID card my Thai driving licence is adequate.


Basically agree but I've given up the Thai driving licence.
I also have heard that the yellow book comes in handy when buying and selling vehicles but I have no personal experience/knowledge of this.
I am sure that you could live your whole life in Thailand and not have regrets about not possessing one.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I've given up the Thai driving licence.


Its part of your Thai vehicle insurance requirements that a Thai licence is obtained within 3 months of taking out insurance.

----------


## Happy As Larry

> Originally Posted by Happy As Larry
> 
> I've given up the Thai driving licence.
> 
> 
> Its part of your Thai vehicle insurance requirements that a Thai licence is obtained within 3 months of taking out insurance.


This may be so, but as I have no intention of driving a vehicle and have not sone so for many years i think i will be OK

----------


## Pragmatic

^  
Good

----------


## crackerjack101

> Its part of your Thai vehicle insurance requirements that a Thai licence is obtained within 3 months of taking out insurance.


Really? I was told otherwise by a senior cop. Not that that means much.
But he said as long as I'd got a valid licence from somewhere the insurance was valid.
I asked him how he could say that as surely it was up to the insurance company.
He said yes but it's up to the cops to decide fault.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I've got a Thai licence and will keep it up to date.

----------


## crackerjack101

> As for a ID card my Thai driving licence is adequate.


Yes, indeed. but of late hotels have been asking for passports for ID and not accepting DL. 

This was at a hotel I've been going to for years. I asked why and they said it was a new policy. I asked if it was a hotel policy or a government policy.

They smiled.

onwards and upwards..........

----------


## Pragmatic

> hotels have been asking for passports for ID and not accepting DL.


It's only the person who books in that has to show ID. Just get the missus to book in with her ID card.

----------


## crackerjack101

> Originally Posted by crackerjack101
> 
> hotels have been asking for passports for ID and not accepting DL.
> 
> 
> It's only the person who books in that has to show ID. Just get the missus to book in with her ID card.


You're right. It's not a problem at all it just intrigues me. 
Is it a hotel policy or have the powers that be in Chiang Rai and possibly elsewhere decided to tighten things up a bit.
Not a problem but interesting.
Then again I do lead quite a boring life.......   :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> But he said as long as I'd got a valid licence from somewhere the insurance was valid.


Which resident foreigners don't have, since only international licences are recognised, and those are only valid for temporary stays - unless your cop friend has his own laws & regulations in this regard, too.

----------


## crackerjack101

> unless your cop friend has his own laws & regulations in this regard, too.


Of course he does.

 :rofl:

----------


## Norton

Got my yellow book years ago with no problem but have heard from others it is near impossible. Have used it often as "proof of residency" when dealing with banks, government agencies, car dealers, insurance, hospitals et al. The yellow book and the citizen id number you get with it is useful. Useless when dealing with immigration. They want a blue book.

Getting it was worth it for me because was so easy to get but all depends on individual circumstance.




> Different offices has different rules


Indeed. Range from piece of cake to mission impossible.  :Smile:

----------


## toddaniels

Different Amphurs seem to follow different rules about that yellow house book even though ALL the Amphurs run under the same "bible 'O rules".

The thai I/D card for "normal foreigners" is helpful, good for 10 years and only costs 60 baht, BUT one of the criteria to get it is that you have a yellow house book. 

crackerjack101: As Happy As Larry pointed out the first sojourn to their Amphur was a fail but as soon as they had some documentation the Amphur knew immediately what he wanted to do. 

I'd weigh in and say it was more you were asking the wrong question, or whoever was talking to the Amphur people on your behalf was asking the wrong question(s).

I also think it'd behoove you to actually read your insurance policy as far as living here yet holding a driver's license from your country and being covered on the policy. I'd say your "senior cop" is wrong, but you'll find that out as soon as you're in an accident and the insurance denies payment.

FWIW: a yellow house book looks like this


And that snazzy i/d card for 'normal foreigners' looks like this;

----------


## hml367

My pink ID was issued with no expiration date from Hang Dong amphur.

----------


## toddaniels

> My pink ID was issued with no expiration date from Hang Dong amphur.


I take it you're over 60 (or 65 in some places)? 
That's when they issue it for ตลอดชีวิต <- all your life instead of for 10 years

----------


## hml367

> Originally Posted by hml367
> 
> 
> My pink ID was issued with no expiration date from Hang Dong amphur.
> 
> 
> I take it you're over 60 (or 65 in some places)? 
> That's when they issue it for ตลอดชีวิต <- all your life instead of for 10 years


Yes I am... both!  I hope they are not hoping my life will last less than 10 years! ::spin::

----------


## Pragmatic

So, is it agreed the Pink ID card is as bollix, with no real benefits? If anyone has one, does it give you the same rights as a Thai on entry into a National Park etc?

----------


## mykthemin

They are both very useful, registering new cars and bikes, opening bank accounts, renewing extensions of visa, renewing driving licences etc etc.

----------


## DrB0b

> So, is it agreed the Pink ID card is as bollix, with no real benefits? If anyone has one, does it give you the same rights as a Thai on entry into a National Park etc?


Don't know about rights but I've used it many times to get the Thai admission price. Mind you, before I got the card I just pointed at the (much smaller) Thai number and said "that one". That worked too.

----------


## CaptainNemo

I'm surprised they go for that... if you don't look or sound Thai, why would they go along with it?

----------


## DrB0b

> I'm surprised they go for that... if you don't look or sound Thai, why would they go along with it?


Embarrassment. As a farang/outsider it's quite easy to twist the whole face thing to your advantage, at these kind of petty levels anyway.

----------


## Pragmatic

> So, is it agreed the Pink ID card is a bollix, with no real benefits? If anyone has one, does it give you the same rights as a Thai on entry into a National Park etc?


I used mine yesterday at the bank instead of using my passport. One up for the 'Pink Card'.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> So, is it agreed the Pink ID card is a bollix, with no real benefits? If anyone has one, does it give you the same rights as a Thai on entry into a National Park etc?
> 
> 
> I used mine yesterday at the bank instead of using my passport. One up for the 'Pink Card'.


Bored so going through older threads.
Pink ID card gets me into the national parks around here, hotels etc no problem, most have never seen one, also on planes domestic.

Kids think it's weird as it says resident alien in Thai, ask any kid anywhere, where do aliens come from, outer space.

Other benifits seem limited, but it is taken as ID when getting a multi O spouse visa from a consulate.

The number is of more importance than the card, it's like the UK national insurance number, you can pay into the pension scheme, not that most here are young enough to worry about that.

So I say get it if you can, tomorrow the rules may change, but the more ID you have, the better chance they change in your favour.

----------


## Dandyhole

Are you supposed to have a yellow book if you own a condo in your own name?

I got a title deed and a blue book, but no yellow book

Thanks

----------


## Pragmatic

> Are you supposed to have a yellow book if you own a condo in your own name?


 No according to this link.    Thai House Registration and Resident Book | Article (older) Archive

----------


## Dandyhole

^ Thanks for that, looks like I'm ok, was concerned for a bit

----------

